# Sidi Dominator 5 vs Shimano M086 shoes



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

I am trying to decide between these two shoes, going to place in order in an hour. Which one *between the two* do you recommend?

Pearl Izumi Select MTB

Shimano M086L

Sidi Dominator 5

Edit: I picked the M086 due to more reviews on the internets.

Edit 2: Now I'm considering the Sidi Dominator 5 instead of the Pearl Izumi. I read that they last a long time and have a very rigid sole, which is something I think is worth the higher price. What do you think?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I think you'll like the Shimanos better. I didn't like my PIs very much- they got sloppy real fast.


----------



## josephr (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a different pair of PIs that have a ratcheting buckle....whatever you get, make sure they got the ratchet as you'll never go back to plain ole velcro or lace ups again!


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I've had PI Quest model shoes for one year (just went clipless last year) and I really like them. Whichever one you get, try them on first.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

If you have bigger feet you may find the PI fit better, whereas narrower feet may like the Shimano fit better. I have never looked back since trying PI, and I tried several different brands including Lake, Shimano, Sidi, Sidi Mega, and Specialized. I find they fit ME well, are stiffer, and are more durable than any of those others I tried.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a pair of PIs I wear now; seem to fit better than previous brands I've tried---


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

intoflatlines said:


> I am trying to decide between these two shoes, going to place in order in an hour. Which one *between the two* do you recommend?
> 
> Pearl Izumi Select MTB
> 
> ...


The shoes that fit your feet.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 2 pairs of the M086. Love them. My biggest decision was the sole. The rubber on the soles of the Shimanos are more "normal" shoe like. Meaning they conform to ground surfaces when walking than the hard plastic soles of other manufacturers. Makes it easier to walk on wet, uneven surfaces (rocky water crossings).


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

I went with the M086 but not I'm second guessing myself. I'm actually getting it as a gift from my GF, and she wants to get the ones that are the best and last the longest.. Now considering the Sidi Dominator 5. Thoughts?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

you need to try them on. every brand and of shoe fits differently. Sidi's are a great, very pricey, shoe - but they didn't feel right on MY feet. the toe box seemed too tight for me.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I haven't tried the others, but have owned the Sidi Dominator 5's for a few years and they have been great. I think the way they fit, depending on narrow or wide feet comes into play so I would try what feels best for you.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

I tried them on the other day but I didn't really take note about how they felt because they were out of the price range at the time.. 

Anyone else have experience with Sidi Dominator 5?


----------



## bobo_krkk_NIN (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sidis Here*

I am on my third pair since 1994. I live/ride in Phoenix. Rocky and dusty and shoes take a beating. These are the only MTB shoe that I will ride. They are not the best for extended hike a biking, but are great when you are clipped in and riding.

Bob


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

If you ride in an area with steep hike-a-bikes and any wetness, do NOT buy the Sidis. The soles will fall off quickly. My last pair fell apart within 5 months.


----------



## Nomadoo (Feb 24, 2010)

bobo_krkk_NIN said:


> I am on my third pair since 1994. I live/ride in Phoenix. Rocky and dusty and shoes take a beating. These are the only MTB shoe that I will ride. They are not the best for extended hike a biking, but are great when you are clipped in and riding.
> 
> Bob


+1 I have also been riding Sidi's since the early 90's. I just replaced my old pair that were 12 years old with a pair of the Dominator 5's....same style but some improvements over the old ones. I agree they are not the best for hiking but I do very little hiking of the bike....and when I do they really do not bother me much. For riding they are outstanding and wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I found the Sidis didn't protect my foot very well, they are pretty much just some thin leather or synthetic leather. Any impact to the side of the shoe, like clipping a rock, can really nail your little toe.


----------

